# Oldblivion



## hydroplant (Jan 20, 2009)

I installed oldblivion after installing oblivion goty and finding out my graphics card is not supported. I have an nvidia geforce ti-4200 agp. My problem is that Oldblivion won't run, it always crashes at startup. I can run the real Oblvivion, it just has a messed up picture. Really want to play this game, any ideas? Attached is a dxdiag.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi hydroplant.

Do you get any specific error when Oblivion crashes? If so, could you please post the error details.
Also, have you patched Oblivion at all or do you have any expansions or DLC installed?


----------



## hydroplant (Jan 20, 2009)

Here are some screen-shots or the error message and the details of the error report. I haven't patched Oblivion, or Oldblivion. Does Oldblivion work through the actual Oblivion app, or is it a stand alone app, because I have heard that the goty version of Oblivion has more issues. bugs, etc. The goty edition comes with the shivering isles expansion disk, but I have not installed it, or added anything, and I don't know what DLC is so I couldn't tell you about that.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for that.
The Oldblivion.exe basically works by hijacking the regular Oblivion.exe and applying some changes.
Which version of Oldblivion have you installed? Is it the .zip file or the installer version?
Have you tried reinstalling the Oldblivion mod? If you do reinstall make sure you install it the the same folder that Oblivion is installed to. There have been some reports that installing it to a separate folder causes it to crash.


----------



## chrisrune314 (Jul 18, 2009)

Ahh, I know exactly the problem. I am guessing that you have oblivion version 1.2. If so, that is your problem. Oldblivion does not support oblivion 1.2, although they are working on it (I believe). =P

EDIT: Just in case you don't know your oblivion version, go to where you saved oblivion. Open CSReadme. You should see the version number very near the top.


----------



## hydroplant (Jan 20, 2009)

It's Version 1.1.425, so I don't know if it supports that or not.

I uninstalled Oldblivion and reinstalled it with the zip version. Is there anything I have to do besides unzip it to the desktop and open the Oldblivion icon?


----------

